# Going to adjust to something new in my life



## mrshannahj (Nov 5, 2017)

Going to adjust to something new in my life,wearing eyeglasses.Went to the eye doctor last week Thursday and have astigmatism in both of my eyes.I was noticing blurry vision which was not right and that is when I knew something was wrong.Discusssed the other options,surgery which there are risks and contact lenses.I did not want a thing to do with the contact lenses,would be poking my fingers in my eyes.Decided on the eyeglasses,have a regular pair and safety glasses on order which should be in next week.Knowing I am 39 turning 40 in November,this is part of getting older.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

mrshannahj said:


> Going to adjust to something new in my life,wearing eyeglasses.Went to the eye doctor last week Thursday and have astigmatism in both of my eyes.I was noticing blurry vision which was not right and that is when I knew something was wrong.Discusssed the other options,surgery which there are risks and contact lenses.I did not want a thing to do with the contact lenses,would be poking my fingers in my eyes.Decided on the eyeglasses,have a regular pair and safety glasses on order which should be in next week.Knowing I am 39 turning 40 in November,this is part of getting older.




They take some getting used to if you haven’t worn them all of your life. Your doctor will probably suggest that you wear them for periods of time with breaks in between in the beginning. I’ve been wearing them for a couple of years now and I still get them dirty with fingerprints all the time. lol I have found that Dawn dish detergent is the best thing to clean with and a soft cloth to buff dry.

Oh... I remember my nose getting little sores where they sit in the beginning too. Annoying but your skin will adjust. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I have worn glasses since a child due to being short sighted, its no problem.


----------



## mrshannahj (Nov 5, 2017)

Elizabeth001 said:


> They take some getting used to if you haven’t worn them all of your life. Your doctor will probably suggest that you wear them for periods of time with breaks in between in the beginning. I’ve been wearing them for a couple of years now and I still get them dirty with fingerprints all the time. lol I have found that Dawn dish detergent is the best thing to clean with and a soft cloth to buff dry.
> 
> Oh... I remember my nose getting little sores where they sit in the beginning too. Annoying but your skin will adjust.
> 
> ...


This is what I have been told as well,my first time.My step dad highly recommended this eye doctor to me,she is his eye doctor as well.Was told not to use paper towel as well,scratches the lenses


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

I was just a few years older than you, 42 or 43 I guess, when I noticed the same thing. I started wearing reading glasses at 2.0 strength. I prefer that because, for one thing, I only had (and still have) a problem reading reading small print. To walk around or drive around I see just fine.

Secondly, I've had an astigmatism in my left eye all my life. As a child, I didn't mind wearing glasses but needed a new prescription when I was 12, but they couldn't get it right and taking them back twice for a new prescription. Because my left eye was affected but right eye wasn't, the new glasses messed with my depth perception. For example, I couldn't step off a curb with my glasses on because I couldn't tell where the curb ended and the street below began. There was no difference or they both seemed in different places kind of colliding into each other, so I quit wearing glasses and had no problems until I got older, and reading glasses work out really well. I keep a rope around my neck so they are always available for when I need to read something. 

Thirdly, I get a heck of a lot more stylish and inexpensive options, being that I can buy them at almost any store - dollar stores, clothing stores, pharmacies, Walmart, online, accessory stores, beauty supply stores, etc. Wherever I purchase them, I have to make sure the lenses are of good quality because some are not. I have $1 glasses up to $25 and every price range in between depending on where I purchase them. I have 26 different pairs in really nice styles and colors to match whatever I am wearing. 

I get eye checkups but for glasses, I prefer the unlimited options that reading glasses give me. I don't know that prescription glasses actually correct eye problems. I wore glasses for many years and it didn't reverse the astigmatism at all so since they are not corrective, I don't see the difference.


----------



## mrshannahj (Nov 5, 2017)

Luckily my insurance is covering them


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

StarFires said:


> I was just a few years older than you, 42 or 43 I guess, when I noticed the same thing. I started wearing reading glasses at 2.0 strength. I prefer that because, for one thing, I only had (and still have) a problem reading reading small print. To walk around or drive around I see just fine.
> 
> Secondly, I've had an astigmatism in my left eye all my life. As a child, I didn't mind wearing glasses but needed a new prescription when I was 12, but they couldn't get it right and taking them back twice for a new prescription. Because my left eye was affected but right eye wasn't, the new glasses messed with my depth perception. For example, I couldn't step off a curb with my glasses on because I couldn't tell where the curb ended and the street below began. There was no difference or they both seemed in different places kind of colliding into each other, so I quit wearing glasses and had no problems until I got older, and reading glasses work out really well. I keep a rope around my neck so they are always available for when I need to read something.
> 
> ...




I got away with them for a long time too. lol 

After a while, my far sight started going too :/ I just turned 49...

At this stage, it’s like good orthotics...worth the extra money for what it provides. Getting old is SO MUCH fun! Hahaaa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

